# Calling IVF'ers!! ALL Embryos died on day 6



## GdaneMom4now

CALLING ALL IVF'ers:
I have questions for you. I had 9 embryos leftover after transfer...6 grade b morulas and 3 grade c morulas. My RE told me the grade c's would probably die but the grade b's would most likely would be able to be frozen. This was on my day 5 transfer day that he said that. Day 6, they're all dead. He said one made it to blast but was not viable and the others stopped growing. It seems strange that ALL 9 just up and die overnight. It makes me nervous that lab messed up or embryologist really didn't go in til it was too late because they were supposed to be frozen on a Sunday. My RE called me yesterday right at closing time to talk to me about it and it really put me at ease until i started thinking I've only seen him twice through this whole process and now he's calling me to chat? It just made more questions pop up in my head. Has this happened to anyone else? How can an embryo turn to blast and degenerate all in the same day?


----------



## Baby Me

Sounds very dodgy. So sorry to hear this. I would get your partner to kick up a fuss and demand some answers. Don't allow yourself to get stressed over it. You are pupo with twins and need to look after yourself. Try and let your partner do the stressing. 

Having said that a good looking embryo can suddenly just stop growing, it can happen.


----------



## Miss Redknob

So sorry this has happened :hugs: I would be asking question! Like the pp said sounds very dodgy :(


----------



## MoBaby

Unfortunately this happens often. This happened to me twice and my egg quality is fine. 

first cycle 14 embryos: 2 perfect blasts to transfer; several others looked good and probable to be frozen but embryologist called next day and said they were not good enough to be frozen. Second cycle: 12 embryos (I think) 2 made it to be top blasts but the others lagged behind. transferred the two and the rest did not make freeze. Third cycle was different as we had 12 embryos and 6 made blasts; 2 transferred and 4 frozen. 

The embryologist said one is lucky basically to get frozen ones. I think the average was like only 20-30% get frozen ones. I thought it was dodgy as well and wont be using my same clinic if we decide we want another baby. (There are other issues as well; I love my RE). The fact they were morulas on day 5 shows they were slow growers to begin with and that probably contributed to their sudden stop in division. Usually embryos that lag behind have chromosomal issues and would not take or would lead to a miscarriage. Also the time of day the embryologist went in probably made no difference as long as they were frozen that day. They most likely were poor quality and if the embryologist looked at them to determine if they could be frozen there would most likely been a good amount of debris and fragmentation inside them which would make them not be good candidates for freezing. I do not think this is an error on their part as this is not an uncommon thing to happen. Also the fact you have PCOS and DH has bad morph could potentially mean bad embryos because PCOS eggs are not always great quality and men with bad morph have bad sperm which can create bad embryos. I know answers are wanted and answers should be given but I don't think there is much the clinic can give to offer. 
I would ask how many women end up with frozen embryos; what is the percentage per eggs retrieved. Also, look you may be able to ask for specifics about womens cycles by asking women who have been to this specific clinic. I'm sorry the outcome wasnt what you were expecting but hopefully the two you have on board ends in a BFP for you.

I found this article and though you may like to read it:

https://myselfishgenes.blogspot.com/2013/04/why-do-some-embryos-stop-growing-in-ivf.html


----------



## GdaneMom4now

thank you. I really did accept his explanation until the embryologist was a bitch to me and the re called me after hours. just all seemed weird and I couldn't find anyone that went through that. the whole story is in my last post in my journal. we did icsi so they should have chosen the best sperm but who knows. it's good ( bad, sorry) to hear this isn't totally UN common


----------



## MoBaby

unfortunately they chose the sperm that "looks the best" but that doesnt mean it is the best. I dont think they can tell that from just looking. They would chose ones that look "normal" but that doesnt mean they function "normal" just like our eggs. I'm sorry the embryologist was such a bitch. I think sometimes they forget they are dealing with our potential children and not just a blob of cells they look under in the microscope. They tend to be way too scientific and not personal enough.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

thank you. I really did accept his explanation until the embryologist was a bitch to me and the re called me after hours. just all seemed weird and I couldn't find anyone that went through that. the whole story is in my last post in my journal. we did icsi so they should have chosen the best sperm but who knows. it's good ( bad, sorry) to hear this isn't totally UN common


----------



## Hatethewait85

Like others said, unfortunately you are not alone. :hugs: 

I had to cancel my fresh transfer, but I had all 11 of my embryos make it to day 5/6 and every day up until then they said how excellent they were. So I'm thinking I'm going to get to freeze at least 5-6, right?? On day 5 they were able to freeze 2 (they only freeze expanded/hatching blasts) and were watching the rest another day. On day 6 only 1 more was able to be frozen. When I asked my fs what happened to the others, I was told they had arrested and wouldn't have survived the freeze/thaw even if they had froze them on day 5. It does make me wonder if they would've made viable babies had they been able to be transferred without freezing? I guess I'll never know.


----------



## GdaneMom4now

Thank you girls very much. You have really helped me get "closure" and be at "peace" with this. :hugs:


----------

